# Profumi da uomo



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

Ciao a tutti, negli ultimi giorni ho deciso di dare una svolta un po' più matura al mio "stile", ho circa 40 anni, solitamente vesto fin troppo casual, jeans, sneakers, t-shirt e maglioncino. Mi è venuta voglia di vestire più 'serioso', elegante, maturo e mi sono messo a seguire canali youtube sullo stile uomo.
Nel mio cazzeggiare fra i canali mi sono imbattuto sull'argomento profumi uomo, io in vita mia non ho mai fatto uso di profumi, solo deodoranti e al massimo profumi dozzinali da supermercato (per intenderci ho sempre trovato molto buoni quasi tutti i profumi nei flaconcini che si trovano pure dai cinesi "Tesori d'oriente").

Penso che mi manchi completamente l'educazione olfattiva, non ho mai avuto una spiccata capacità di distinguere gli odori quanto l'ho vista in molte altre persone.

Detto questo, ho deciso di comprare un profumo "serio" per la prima volta nella mia vita e dopo aver riscontrato le unanimi recensioni positive di tutti gli youtuber esperti del settore profumeria, ho deciso di orientarmi su Montblanc Explorer, a detta di tutti molto simile a Creed Avenger che è considerato il profumo top in assoluto. Montblanc Explorer promosso all'unanimità da tutti, senza eccezioni!

Oggi mi sono vestito bene, me lo sono messo e sono andato a fare un giro, mi sentivo tutto figo. Tornato a casa continuavo ad annusarlo per cercare di capirlo, di coglierne il fascino... e niente... detto molto onestamente la mia ingoranza olfattiva a quanto pare è sconfinata. A me sembra uguale a qualsiasi altro profumo a caso che vendono fake pure alle bancarelle. Il primo pensiero è che è come un deodorante AXE solo più intenso. BOH.

Voi usate il profumo? Lo sapete apprezzare?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Gennaio 2021)

Io uso "Acqua di Giò", Giorgio Armani. Profumo leggero e fresco, non eccessivo, non nausea.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, negli ultimi giorni ho deciso di dare una svolta un po' più matura al mio "stile", ho circa 40 anni, solitamente vesto fin troppo casual, jeans, sneakers, t-shirt e maglioncino. Mi è venuta voglia di vestire più 'serioso', elegante, maturo e mi sono messo a seguire canali youtube sullo stile uomo.
> Nel mio cazzeggiare fra i canali mi sono imbattuto sull'argomento profumi uomo, io in vita mia non ho mai fatto uso di profumi, solo deodoranti e al massimo profumi dozzinali da supermercato (per intenderci ho sempre trovato molto buoni quasi tutti i profumi nei flaconcini che si trovano pure dai cinesi "Tesori d'oriente").
> 
> Penso che mi manchi completamente l'educazione olfattiva, non ho mai avuto una spiccata capacità di distinguere gli odori quanto l'ho vista in molte altre persone.
> ...



Considera che il tuo naso si abitua a quello che indossi e in un certo senso lo "normalizza" secondo me ottimo l'aver indagato prima, per partire, cosa provare ma per il prossimo ti consiglierei di andare in profumeria e chiedere i campioncini sempre in caso non si possa usare il cartoncino tester su cui spruzzare, non so come funzioni ora con il covid. Il profumo devi "sentirlo tuo" e valuta anche che la tua pella cambia anche l'aroma del profumo stesso.


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Io uso "Acqua di Giò", Giorgio Armani. Profumo leggero e fresco, non eccessivo, non nausea.



Acqua di Giò era uno dei profumi che mi ero messo in lista come possibile scelta.


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Considera che il tuo naso si abitua a quello che indossi e in un certo senso lo "normalizza" secondo me ottimo l'aver indagato prima, per partire, cosa provare, ma per il prossimo ti consiglierei di andare in profumeria e chiedere i campioncini sempre in caso non si possa usare il cartoncino tester su cui spruzzare, non so come funzioni ora con il covid. Il profumo devi "sentirlo tuo" e valuta anche che la tua pella cambia anche l'aroma del profumo stesso.



Sì, ho voluto documentarmi un po' tramite canali di esperti proprio perché ero consapevole della mia ignoranza in materia e volevo prendere qualcosa di "Top", qualcosa considerato ottimo da tutti, per poter andare sul sicuro e poter notare la differenza fra la robaccia del supermercato e un profumo apprezzato invece dagli esperti/appassionati.

La mia 'delusione' nasce proprio da ciò, un profumo osannato da tutti i ricercati esperti del settore a me sembra tutto sommato uguale a una roba qualsiasi comprata al supermercato.

Per questo volevo capire con voi, in tutta onestà, se voi davvero riscontrate in maniera marcata la differenza nella qualità fra un prodotto 'da supermercato' e un profumo blasonato e costoso.


----------



## diavolo (4 Gennaio 2021)

I miei preferiti sono Armani Code e Tom Ford Noir extreme


----------



## sacchino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, negli ultimi giorni ho deciso di dare una svolta un po' più matura al mio "stile", ho circa 40 anni, solitamente vesto fin troppo casual, jeans, sneakers, t-shirt e maglioncino. Mi è venuta voglia di vestire più 'serioso', elegante, maturo e mi sono messo a seguire canali youtube sullo stile uomo.
> Nel mio cazzeggiare fra i canali mi sono imbattuto sull'argomento profumi uomo, io in vita mia non ho mai fatto uso di profumi, solo deodoranti e al massimo profumi dozzinali da supermercato (per intenderci ho sempre trovato molto buoni quasi tutti i profumi nei flaconcini che si trovano pure dai cinesi "Tesori d'oriente").
> 
> Penso che mi manchi completamente l'educazione olfattiva, non ho mai avuto una spiccata capacità di distinguere gli odori quanto l'ho vista in molte altre persone.
> ...



Vetyverso di Laboratorio Olfattivo.

Questa azienda produce profumi di altissima qualità, fatti un giro sul sito.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sì, ho voluto documentarmi un po' tramite canali di esperti proprio perché ero consapevole della mia ignoranza in materia e volevo prendere qualcosa di "Top", qualcosa considerato ottimo da tutti, per poter andare sul sicuro e poter notare la differenza fra la robaccia del supermercato e un profumo apprezzato invece dagli esperti/appassionati.
> 
> La mia 'delusione' nasce proprio da ciò, un profumo osannato da tutti i ricercati esperti del settore a me sembra tutto sommato uguale a una roba qualsiasi comprata al supermercato.
> 
> Per questo volevo capire con voi, in tutta onestà, se voi davvero riscontrate in maniera marcata la differenza nella qualità fra un prodotto 'da supermercato' e un profumo blasonato e costoso.



Guarda la differenza secondo me la fa più la persistenza che non la "qualità olfattiva" anche perché quella, secondo me, è veramente per pochi (e se un profumo non ti piace... Non ti piace). Effettivamente sulla persistenza le marche famose spesso vincono (fermo restando che comunque il blasone). A me piacciono molto, su di me, light Blue di DG, Eternity di CK (sempre for men). Ne ho anche provati e trovati altri di buoni ma ho il problema che alcuni mi fanno tossire (devo essere allergico a qualcosa)


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Io uso chanel egoiste platinum, ottimo!


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Guarda la differenza secondo me la fa più la persistenza che non la "qualità olfattiva" anche perché quella, secondo me, è veramente per pochi (e se un profumo non ti piace... Non ti piace). Effettivamente sulla persistenza le marche famose spesso vincono (fermo restando che comunque il blasone). A me piacciono molto, su di me, light Blue di DG, Eternity di CK (sempre for men). Ne ho anche provati e trovati altri di buoni ma ho il problema che alcuni mi fanno tossire (devo essere allergico a qualcosa)



Molto interessante quel che dici. Io sono consapevole del fatto che il mio spettro olfattivo è probabilmente sotto alla media. Prima ho fatto una prova, mi sono spruzzato il Montblanc Explorer su un braccio, un Tesori d'Oriente sul dorso di una mano e un altro Tesori d'Oriente sull'altro dorso della mano, li ho annusati tutti e tre e in tutta onestà intellettiva devo dirti che in nessun modo riesco a dire che il profumo blasonato sia meglio dei Tesori d'Oriente da 4 (QUATTRO) euro, anzi... forse uno dei tesori d'oriente mi pare il più buono.
Ho invece notato che come dici tu la persistenza del profumo blasonato pare essere superiore agli altri, o forse più che la persistenza mi verrebbe da dire l'intensità, il ché non è completamente un bene perché è così marcato che mi da la sensazione di "[email protected]@ eccessivamente profumata".

Non so... mi sto avvicinando a questo mondo con la massima curiosità ma ho l'impressione che se versassi una boccetta di Tesori d'Oriente in una boccia con scritto "Armani" e lo facessi sentire a qualcuno dicendo che è il nuovo profumo di Armani da 250€, tutti mi direbbero che è buonissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Io uso Tesori d'Oriente. Una garanzia  .


----------



## bmb (4 Gennaio 2021)

Creed inarrivabile ma aventus non è la miglior fragranza che fanno. Anzi, diciamo che l'hanno stuprato nel tempo per quanto è diventato commerciale. Ce ne sono di migliori, Erolfa e Silver Mountain in cima.


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io uso Tesori d'Oriente. Una garanzia  .



Ahahahahah, vero?
Ma dimmi una cosa che sono curioso Fabri, tu hai avuto modo di provare anche profumi di case blasonate?


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Creed inarrivabile ma aventus non è la miglior fragranza che fanno. Anzi, diciamo che l'hanno stuprato nel tempo per quanto è diventato commerciale. Ce ne sono di migliori, Erolfa e Silver Mountain in cima.



Ora sono molto curioso di provare questi Creed, quando m'interesso a una cosa divento curiosissimo e voglio imparare tanto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah, vero?
> Ma dimmi una cosa che sono curioso Fabri, tu hai avuto modo di provare anche profumi di case blasonate?


Si, però marche famose e per lo più sportive tipo Nike, Adidas. Ma il più delle volte perchè me li regalano  . Diciamo che non sono un intenditore vero e proprio, vado pazzo per quella marca che ti ho detto e vado sul sicuro. Poi magari diventerò un giorno un playboy come te e mi farò anch'io una cultura ahahahah.


----------



## Cantastorie (4 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Molto interessante quel che dici. Io sono consapevole del fatto che il mio spettro olfattivo è probabilmente sotto alla media. Prima ho fatto una prova, mi sono spruzzato il Montblanc Explorer su un braccio, un Tesori d'Oriente sul dorso di una mano e un altro Tesori d'Oriente sull'altro dorso della mano, li ho annusati tutti e tre e in tutta onestà intellettiva devo dirti che in nessun modo riesco a dire che il profumo blasonato sia meglio dei Tesori d'Oriente da 4 (QUATTRO) euro, anzi... forse uno dei tesori d'oriente mi pare il più buono.
> Ho invece notato che come dici tu la persistenza del profumo blasonato pare essere superiore agli altri, o forse più che la persistenza mi verrebbe da dire l'intensità, il ché non è completamente un bene perché è così marcato che mi da la sensazione di "[email protected]@ eccessivamente profumata".
> 
> Non so... mi sto avvicinando a questo mondo con la massima curiosità ma ho l'impressione che se versassi una boccetta di Tesori d'Oriente in una boccia con scritto "Armani" e lo facessi sentire a qualcuno dicendo che è il nuovo profumo di Armani da 250€, tutti mi direbbero che è buonissimo.



Ecco, concentriamoci sulla persistenza. Perché il resto lo condivido, anche perché il gusto non può che essere soggettivo. Per dirti mia moglie compra, a volte, profumi di una linea che sono notoriamente copie a basso costo di altre, a suo dire (ed anche per il mio naso) il profumo è quello, ma non durano. considera che magari se ti senti [email protected] forse non fa per te, perché sì, persiste, ma te lo senti "estraneo"


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

Vi racconto una cosa, solo due volte nella mia vita mi è capitato di ricevere aperti complimenti da delle ragazze per il mio profumo (ovvio dato che non li metto praticamente mai ahahahah).
Una volta, dalla ragazza più sofisticata e ricercata che abbia mai conosciuto, avevo messo appunto uno dei Tesori d'Oriente, lei non lo sapeva e chissà che ricca fragranza penava che avessi messo...
L'altro è un olio da barba, con questo ragazzi ho sempre fatto sfracelli, tanto che tante volte mi si sono avvicinate ragazze proprio per dirmi quant'era buono il mio profumo e chiedendomi cosa fosse. Una volta in un negozio una commessa che mi stava dando informazioni mi ha proprio detto che avevo un ottimo profumo e mi ha chiesto se poteva avvicinarsi per sentirlo bene. Invece in discoteca mi sarà capitato 7/8 volte che qualche ragazza che mi stava vicino mi ha detto che avevo un profumo buonissimo. Tanto che per me è diventato ufficialmente il mio 'profumo' da seduzione (tra l'altro anche per il mio personalissimo gusto vince per distacco su ogni altro profumo che abbia mai sentito): Captain Jack's Beard Oil.


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, però marche famose e per lo più sportive tipo Nike, Adidas. Ma il più delle volte perchè me li regalano  . Diciamo che non sono un intenditore vero e proprio, vado pazzo per quella marca che ti ho detto e vado sul sicuro. Poi magari diventerò un giorno un playboy come te e mi farò anch'io una cultura ahahahah.



Mi sa che io e te per quanto riguarda i profumi viaggiamo a un livello molto simile.


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ecco, concentriamoci sulla persistenza. Perché il resto lo condivido, anche perché il gusto non può che essere soggettivo. Per dirti mia moglie compra, a volte, profumi di una linea che sono notoriamente copie a basso costo di altre, a suo dire (ed anche per il mio naso) il profumo è quello, ma non durano. considera che magari se ti senti [email protected] forse non fa per te, perché sì, persiste, ma te lo senti "estraneo"



Ok, provo a concentrarmi sulla persistenza, non sono ancora sicuro che il Montblanc sia più persistente dei Tesori d'Oriente ma per ora mi sembra così, continuerò a fare prove. Giusto per dire quanto m'interesso... ho appena ordinato le strisce di prova per fare un po' di esperimenti...

Hsi ragione da vendere sul gusto, come ho scritto poco fa ad esempio, mi piace da impazzire un olio da barba che ho, lo sento "mio" (e piace molto anche alle donne!), voglio cercare di capire quali sono gli ingredienti e vedere se trovo qualche profumo che abbia bene o male gli stessi ingredienti.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, negli ultimi giorni ho deciso di dare una svolta un po' più matura al mio "stile", ho circa 40 anni, solitamente vesto fin troppo casual, jeans, sneakers, t-shirt e maglioncino. Mi è venuta voglia di vestire più 'serioso', elegante, maturo e mi sono messo a seguire canali youtube sullo stile uomo.
> Nel mio cazzeggiare fra i canali mi sono imbattuto sull'argomento profumi uomo, io in vita mia non ho mai fatto uso di profumi, solo deodoranti e al massimo profumi dozzinali da supermercato (per intenderci ho sempre trovato molto buoni quasi tutti i profumi nei flaconcini che si trovano pure dai cinesi "Tesori d'oriente").
> 
> Penso che mi manchi completamente l'educazione olfattiva, non ho mai avuto una spiccata capacità di distinguere gli odori quanto l'ho vista in molte altre persone.
> ...



Sembra di sentire mio fratello un anno fà  . Avete fatto esattamente lo stesso percorso e ragionamento ahah .

Ti dico il finale della storia che forse ti interessa: dopo aver fatto il figo per 2 mesi, e aver speso 600/700€ in profumi é tornato al buon vecchio deodorante. Intanto io mi sono fatto una buona riserva  .


----------



## Gas (5 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sembra di sentire mio fratello un anno fà  . Avete fatto esattamente lo stesso percorso e ragionamento ahah .
> 
> Ti dico il finale della storia che forse ti interessa: dopo aver fatto il figo per 2 mesi, e aver speso 600/700€ in profumi é tornato al buon vecchio deodorante. Intanto io mi sono fatto una buona riserva  .



ahahhahahahah grande!!!
Penso di essere una persona molto obiettiva e aperta, non escludo affatto che dopo aver esporato il tema nel dettaglio possa arrivare a concludere che i profumi top brand non valgono davvero più di quelli low cost. O magari no.
Mi piace pensare di essere poco influenzaile e avere una spiccata onestà intellettiva, per lo meno lo spero.


----------

